# cutting fiber optic strands.



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Forgive the dodgey looking paint image.

I need to use fiber optics to light some strobes, you can see how they would protrude from the model, but I'm looking for tips on cutting them down flush with the hull.

Any ideas?

They will be 4/5 0.5mm strands.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I usually use a pair of finger nail clippers. :thumbsup:


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

do they get the optics completely flush?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You could try diagonal cutters, also called wire cutters. Those should cut flush.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cut some and see.. I use my sprue clippers too.
I thought you were an experienced modeler..you peed all over a ready made light kit..TWICE..but you don't know how to cut FO?

Back to school...

Steve


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

It doesn't make a huge difference what you use to cut them, whether it is nail clippers, wire cutters or something else.

What you have to do is "lens" the F.O. once it is cut.
This is done by gently heating the end of the F.O., which will also cause it to bloom outward slightly (which helps prevent it from being pulled back through the hole).

You can use a flat object to heat it, which would also make it relatively flat against the mounting surface.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Wabac. appreciated that.

Steve, fiber optics is new to me but modelling and led work is not. That kit, i didnt pee over it, I was against its presentation and gave my oppinion based on that.

I also asked because the optics will be cut at an angle and because this is a commission piece need to make sure the optics will be fine.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I just use flush cutters.


----------

